# New Huskee 22 ton log splitter pump leaking hydraulic oil



## OKchiefsfan (May 18, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody else has had problems with their Huskee 22 ton log splitter leaking oil at the pump?  This is the second new one I have tried and both have leaked oil.  Has anybody else had this issue?  Thanks


----------



## bogydave (May 18, 2013)

I have a Speeco.
No pump leaks so for on mine.

Where is the leak, from a fitting, hose , around the shaft ?
Can you get a pic of it leaking?


----------



## OKchiefsfan (May 18, 2013)

Here is a couple of pics.  Seems to be just coming from the bolts that are holding the bottom portion of the pump to the top portion of the pump.  I have tightened these and it still is leaking.  Today is the first time I have used this log splitter.  I took a new one back last week because of the same issue.


----------



## salecker (May 19, 2013)

If it's not far to go i'd take it back and mabey look at different brands.


----------



## OKchiefsfan (May 19, 2013)

I'm less than a mile away so it is not a big deal to take it back.  I'm going to talk to the manager later today and see what she says.  I may call Speeco and see what they have to say.  I love these splitters and don't feel like I can hardly find a used one for what I paid for this new one ($919 plus tax).  Frustrating, but I'm willing to work with them on this since they gave me a good deal to start with.


----------



## osagebow (May 19, 2013)

OKchiefsfan said:


> I'm less than a mile away so it is not a big deal to take it back. I'm going to talk to the manager later today and see what she says. I may call Speeco and see what they have to say. I love these splitters and don't feel like I can hardly find a used one for what I paid for this new one ($919 plus tax). Frustrating, but I'm willing to work with them on this since they gave me a good deal to start with.


 

Mine leaked at a "L" fitting about 6-8 hours in. Tightened her up and no problems...knock on wood.

TSC was great - had to go back for more hydro fluid because I didn't check the level before leaving.(Never take a dog and 2 riled up boys to make a major purchase LOL) They gave me a jfree jug.

Also gave me $100 back because a new hire had erroneously said the discounted one next to mine wasn't under warranty. Promptly spent it there.


----------



## OKchiefsfan (May 19, 2013)

I went and talked to the manager today at TSC and she said she could order me a new one if I want.  She also said she had a new pump in the store that I could replace it with if I wanted to do that.  I told her to let me call SpeeCo tomorrow and see what they have to say.  I went back and tried to tighten all the bolts up again on the bottom of the pump and couldn't budge any of them.  I'm looking forward to listening to what SpeeCo has to say.


----------



## MasterMech (May 20, 2013)

+ 1 on making sure that either one of the hose fittings isn't the issue.


----------



## JrCRXHF (May 23, 2013)

Mine leaked a little around the filter tightened that up and then it looks to be good. It was hard to start but i hope that gets better with a little run time.


----------



## maple1 (May 23, 2013)

Any update on the problem?

I've been having my eyes peeled for a few months for a decent splitter I can tow behind the ATV right to the tree (want to scrounge up some big windfalls that are in tight places). Right now I have my eyes on a used Speeco 22 ton that hasn't seen much use. From all the reading I've done it seems hard to go wrong with one of these - haven't read of many problems to speak of aside from this one.


----------



## blujacket (May 23, 2013)

Mine leaks like that too.


----------



## OKchiefsfan (May 23, 2013)

I talked with the manager at TSC and I could bring my splitter in and they would get it fixed for me, they would give me a new pump and I could fix it myself or they would order another new splitter for me.  I am trying to be nice and have set up 2 different appointments with the guy that does their warranty work and he hasn't shown up either time to look at my splitter.  I'm getting a little frustrated and may just be taking mine back and trying another one.  I noticed that my engine on this one is leaking a little oil as well.  I do love these splitters though.  The technical support at SpeeCo was very nice and of course said it was very rare to get two in a row that leaked.  The good thing is that so far TSC and SpeeCo were very helpful and will fix the problem.  Lets hope third time is a charm on the next new splitter.


----------



## Denton Wingeier (Aug 5, 2013)

Updates? I am having the EXACT same problem with my 22 ton Huskee Log splitter. I brought one home two days ago and it was leaking at the bottom of the pump around the bolt heads .I took it back to TSC yesterday and swapped it out for another one. What do you know, this one is leaking at the same exact place. I called speeco and they said the pumps are put together at the factory and must be a bad batch of pumps? I am going to go exchange it for a third one, but this is getting rather annoying.
On another note, if you are buying one, check the wheels for resistance. Both splitters I bought had the castle nuts cranked down way far and had my hubs smoking by the time I got home!


----------



## OKchiefsfan (Aug 5, 2013)

Denton,

I ended up taking both splitters back and getting my money back.  I found a 35 ton SpeeCo with an 8 hp honda to replace it with.  Found it on Craigslist for $1100 and jumped on it.  It had only been used to split up the wood from 2 trees the guy cut down on his property.  The customer service at SpeeCo was very helpful when I had the problem, and the TSC manager went out of her way to please me.  She was going to order me a third one in to try but I had already found the 35 ton.  Good luck.


----------



## triptester (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like Speeco's switch to import pumps isn't turning out too good.


----------



## Denton Wingeier (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks OKchiefsfan..... I returned the second one today, they must think I am crazy at TSC, as they told me they have hardly any returned to the store and never heard of this problem. I am holding on to my money and will try a third one this fall when they can hopefully figure out this pump situation. Speeco didn't seem to concerned, as the rep told me me they manufacture 45,000 of these a year and may have 50 with issues. Well, I am not sure if they changed pump manufactures or a new gasket material etc, but I believe they are going to start seeing some issues when people become aware. Honestly, I do not think to many people look at the bottom of the pump to even notice. It leaks just a few drops everytime you use it, not noticeable to the naked eye standing up, unless you bend over and look directly at it


----------



## HDRock (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blades (Aug 7, 2013)

Got to love the bean counter mentality, save a nickel to make a dime and destroy the integrity of the product in the process.


----------

